# Free Aire Leclerc Cherbourg.



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Just noticed today there is a free 'Camping Car' spot for about 12 vans beside the new Leclerc in Cherbourg. There is also a dump and water point in their fuel station.

I know it's possible to stay overnight at the entrace to the port and there are toilets and water but as far as I know no dump.

Ray.


----------



## LisaB (Apr 24, 2009)

We parked last year on Cite de La Mer carpark - no facilities but nice and quiet and very convenient


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

I see the 'e' has been found. :lol: 

tony


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

GEMMY - which "e" would that be?

e

é

è

ê

ë

E

É

Ê

Ë

È

You pays your money and takes your choice!!


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Pippin,the original post title was 'free air Leclerc', :lol: 

It was corrected later by adding an 'e' turning it into 'free aire'.

As the the post hasn't been edited it was obviously done by a sharp eyed mod :lol: 

tony


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Indeed - it looked like we could do our tyre pressures at Leclerc :wink: 
You probably can in the Station Service, though :roll: 

I haven't been to Cherbourg for a few years, where is it Ray? The only hypermarket I can remember is one at the top of the hill heading south (Auchan?)


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

GEMMY said:


> Pippin,the original post title was 'free air Leclerc', :lol:
> 
> It was corrected later by adding an 'e' turning it into 'free aire'.
> 
> ...


There's still an E missing though

http://www.e-leclerc.com/home.asp

It should be 'free aire E.Leclerc'

:wink:


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Mystery solved Tony, thanks.

Cite could probably do with an é instead of just an e.

Cité de la Mer.

Attention to detail!

Does sound like a handy spot for an overnighter before/after the ferry.


----------

